# MBox to Garageband



## Soxred93 (Sep 3, 2009)

I've been trying to figure out how to record performances onto my laptop using an MBox and Garageband. (I know, sound professionals everywhere are cringing; it's all I can do) I can successfully get 1 channel to record, but I have yet to figure out how to get multiple channels running at the same time. Is it possible, and if so, how?


----------



## SHARYNF (Sep 3, 2009)

Wich Mbox do you have? the older style one? usually Mbox is designed to work with Protools, so the integration is best if you go that way. I am guessing you are trying to have Garage band see it as a generic interface, but again guessing the generic drivers are probably not all that sophisticated

Mbox actually does a very nice job with Protools, pain was that you could ONLY run protools when the mbox was attached so it was a pain to use on a plane etc, so protools now has a playback only usb device that really is a dongle 

Sharyn


----------



## Soxred93 (Sep 3, 2009)

It's the older style. The ProTools on the website is for Leopard only, and I have no way to install it. Additionally, I'm not going to be buy it for the 3 times a year I'll use this.


----------



## fredo (Sep 3, 2009)

I think it's not possible. Digidesign is finicky that way.


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wait...so you got the Mbox without the software? That's sucky...

I don't think there should be a problem; I've used my Mbox 2 (and my original Mbox, when I had it) with Audacity before.


----------



## SHARYNF (Sep 4, 2009)

A lot of the 7.4 versions of protools are selling for about 70 dollars or so on Ebay. the Mbox is the dongle, so there are no issues with running the software.

It is possible to run the Mbox as a standard audio card, I'm on the PC side of things. I found it worked AFTER I had installed Protools and then other applications would be able to access it as an audio device. I did not have much luck getting it to work with a generic driver. It is a USB device and when it gets "discovered" by the OS unless you have the proper drivers for it IMHO it may not work 

Sharyn


----------



## Soxred93 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hurray, I managed to get 2-channel support via Audacity. I've had Audacity installed for a while, and I didn't realize the MBox is compatible with it. Looks like I don't have to shell out any more money for ProTools (although it is a lot nicer.  )


----------



## SHARYNF (Sep 5, 2009)

that is great that a standard driver will support the m box
Sharyn


----------



## Soxred93 (Sep 18, 2009)

I tried to use this for an event tonight, and it works stunningly well! I do have access to ProTools, so I'm going to simply export (losslessly) from Garageband and import into Protools to edit. 

There were no major flaws, and I'm thinking we're going to be using this a lot now. 

Thanks to all that answered my question!


----------



## SHARYNF (Sep 19, 2009)

search on ebay an do you self a favor and get a copy of PT, it will make things SO much better. There a a lot of folks that have a full PT rig and a M box and start the project on the MBox and then move it up. The M box is really the Dongle so to speak Typically about 60 dollars

Sharyn


----------

